# So the priming cap in my Aqua One CF1200 is stuck...



## jarthel (19 Nov 2009)

what are my options to loosen it? a bit of oil? wd40? (I doubt  this is good).

thank you very much

Jayel


----------



## jonnyjr (19 Nov 2009)

What do you mean its stuck? Have you pushed the red sprung leaver to the side fully and tried twisting it? There is a recess inside if you have a helping hand you can push with a stick against the inside of the priming cap and twist at the same time? More than likely the rubber o ring is seized, just try some brute force. Once you do get it off, keep it lubricated with Vaseline.


----------



## jarthel (19 Nov 2009)

jonnyjr said:
			
		

> What do you mean its stuck? Have you pushed the red sprung leaver to the side fully and tried twisting it? There is a *recess* inside if you have a helping hand you can push with a stick against the inside of the priming cap and twist at the same time? More than likely the rubber o ring is seized, just try some brute force. Once you do get it off, keep it lubricated with Vaseline.



Is this recess in the other side of the unit? I asked because it seems there is a cylindrical hole that seems to be opposite of the priming cap. I'm not 100% sure since I don't have the unit with me. I'm at work.

Thanks again


----------



## jonnyjr (20 Nov 2009)

Yes there is a hole going to the inside of the filter canister, if you shine a torch down it you should see a straight piece of plastic going across the diameter of the hole, push on this bit, and twist from the out side of the priming cap.


----------



## jarthel (20 Nov 2009)

jonnyjr said:
			
		

> Yes there is a hole going to the inside of the filter canister, if you shine a torch down it you should see a straight piece of plastic going across the diameter of the hole, push on this bit, and twist from the out side of the priming cap.



thank you. I'll try your suggestion with the help of my wife.


----------



## jarthel (21 Nov 2009)

I had to use wd40 in the end. Any suggestions to get this off? I'm thinking isopropyl alcohol but your recommendations are most welcome.


----------

